# vlc no video\audio...

## botdotcom

```
No suitable decoder module:

VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMA2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.

No suitable decoder module:

VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMV3". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
```

que terrible es la parte de activacion de audio y video en general en esta distro...al menos me sugieran algun paquete de codecs que haga la faena...

ayuda sera apreciada!

----------

## pelelademadera

que flags tenes activas en vlc?

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ equery uses vlc
> 
> [ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]
> 
> [        : I - package is installed with flag     ]
> ...

 

http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=52215

VLC cannot play DRM protected WMA files.

----------

## botdotcom

```
$ equery uses vlc

bash: equery: command not found

```

por otro lado te comento ke en todas las distros ke he testeao VLC labura nikelao! asi ke kreo ese enlace no viene al kaso...

 *Quote:*   

> VLC cannot play DRM protected WMA files
> 
> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=52215

 

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge gentoolkit, y tenes equery

----------

## Arctic

Tienes que activar las USES:

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/vlc-1.1.13  USE="X aac alsa dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnome libnotify matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png pulseaudio qt4 skins sqlite sse truetype udev vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xml -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -ggi -gme -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -modplug -mtp -musepack (-nsplugin) -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -speex -stream -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -xv -zvbi" 

 

Por ejemplo la WMA que yo la tengo sin activar te va a hacer falta ,estas intentando reproducir video de windows.

Como reproductor te recomiendo mplayer2 con smplayer2 si es que quieres un gui , es el mejor reproductor hasta la fecha salvo contados escenareos.

Salu2

----------

## botdotcom

```
USE="X qt4 qt git subversion ffmpeg"
```

thx 4 el reply! eso es lo uniko de USE's ke tengo,tu dices agregar todas las tuyas a mi USE's en /etc/make.conf?

y esto tengo en /etc/portage/package.use    

```
x11-libs/pango X

x11-libs/cairo X

dev-vcs/subversion perl

dev-vcs/subversion -dso

sys-libs/zlib minizip

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad

wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype

bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live
```

tengo instalado tambien uMPlayer tambien,la vaina es ke umplayer estuvo kurrando bien kon el video pero luego de un 

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world
```

dejo de hacerlo por eso instale VLC...

----------

## pelelademadera

tratemos de escribir correctamente, no digo que evitemos el lunfardo, pero aunque sea, con, no es kon...

agregar por ejemplo wma a el make.conf hace que todos los paquetes que tengan esa opcion la activen por defecto.

activar en package.use, solo activa en el paquete en cuestion.

a mi me gusta tener un make.conf con muchos -USE, y un package.use muy extenso.

suele tener problemas de dependencias, pero con maña te arreglas.

si sos principiante en la distro, te conviene usar el make.conf, hacer el 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

, chequear que cambio, y sacar ciertas flags de los paquetes que consideres innecesarias.

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

El flag relacionado en vlc es "wma-fixed", no "wma".

En cualquier caso, deberías activar estos dos flags globalmente, y otro más, en total:

```
USE="...... wma wma-fixed win32codecs"
```

win32codecs es el flag que controla esto en mplayer, y además te comento que el efecto de este flag es distinto según se use arquitectura x86 (32 bits) o amd64 (64 bits). En esta última el efecto de este flag es realmente limitado, simplemente porque no existen los codecs necesarios para 64 bits. Al menos, así era la última vez que lo miré personalmente, y un rápido vistazo al ebuild sugiere que esto aún no ha cambiado.

Después, recompila con "emerge -auDvN world" los paquetes que necesiten ser recompilados. En vlc, como en otros reproductores multimedia, se usan terceras librerías para muchas cosas, como ffmpeg, y los flags que afecten a esas librerías (ffmpeg, libav, etc.) también son relevantes. 

De todas formas, te digo de antemano que el soporte para wma en cualquier cosa que no sea Windows siempre va a tener limitaciones, por ser un formato cerrado, propietario, y, por si fuera poco, protegido con mecanismos de gestión de derechos de autor. No se si funcionará o no. Yo no tengo video en ese formato, soy bastante quisquilloso a la hora de escoger formatos de archivo para mis datos.

Aparte de esto, como moderador, te pido que intentes escribir en la forma más clara posible, y respetar un poco las normas más básicas de ortografía. Aquí se usa el castellano, en sus distintas variantes, nos da igual que sea español de españa, argentina o chile, pero no somos muy amigos de los mensajes tipo sms ultramoderno ni el "leet speech" porque dificultan la lectura, y no es muy cortés obligar a alguien que va a prestarte ayuda a darse el trabajo extra de traducir un mensaje mal escrito para poder entenderlo. Si usas un lenguaje difícil de leer la gente acabará por no leer tus posts, lo cual repercutirá en tu perjuicio.   :Smile: 

----------

## botdotcom

esto es lo q tengo de USE's y no se me ha solucionado l asunto del AUDIO\VIDEO[sigo sin ver nada en vlc\umplayer]:

```
USE="X qt4 qt git subversion ffmpeg wma wma-fixed win32codecs"
```

********************************************************************************************************************************

sera q tengo q agregar todoas esto a las USE's?:

```
media-video/vlc-1.1.13 USE="X aac alsa dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnome libnotify matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png pulseaudio qt4 skins sqlite sse truetype udev vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xml -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -ggi -gme -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -modplug -mtp -musepack (-nsplugin) -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -speex -stream -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -xv -zvbi"
```

y es q no explico como hace absolutamente todos los gentuzeros? sera q no ven videos ni escuchan musica?

sigo a mas de una semana sin audio ni video...y esto no es de seguir a pie de la letra el 'bendito' manual,ya esto es otra cosa...y no esta quemada mi tarjeta de sonido...y disculpen soy newbie en gentoo pero llevo ya 10 an~os con penguin!

 :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad: 

edito:

estas son mis USE's(por si hay q corregir algo)

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

USE="X qt4 qt git subversion ffmpeg wma wma-fixed win32codecs"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

----------

## i92guboj

Por favor, pega la salida de este comando, tal cual, sin editar ni cambiar una coma.

```
emerge -pv vlc mplayer
```

Estoy viendo cosas raras en tu post arriba, como una flag en una línea y la contraria en otra distinta. La salida del comando arriba ayudará. Por cierto, ¿usas x86 o amd64?

Si esto falla, vamos a necesitar más información sobre ese archivo de video. ¿Es solo ese archivo el que da problemas?

----------

## botdotcom

gracias por tomarte la molestia de responder!

uso x86,aparte q no veo videos no tengo audio

```
$ emerge -pv vlc mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                            

                                                                                                  

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4  USE="(-real)" 0 kB                           

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619  0 kB                                               

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.07  0 kB                                                       

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/boost-build-1.49.0  USE="-examples -python" 0 kB                        

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-49.1.1-r1  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 0 kB            

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9 [0.1.12-r7] USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 0 kB            

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5  0 kB                                                 

[ebuild  NS    ] virtual/libusb-1 [0] 0 kB                                                        

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB                                  

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB                                

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/myspell-en-20081002  0 kB                                              

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kde-env-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB                                       

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="-debug -static-libs" 0 kB                            

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2  USE="alsa -debug -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -radeon" 0 kB                                                                                               

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -doc -examples" 0 kB                    

[ebuild  N     ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 0 kB                                              

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.12  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB                             

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.9.9-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB                              

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB                             

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="-debug -python -static-libs" 0 kB              

[ebuild  N     ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nettle-2.4  USE="gmp ssl" 0 kB                                          

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.4  0 kB                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r2  USE="ipv6 mta ssl -gnutls" 0 kB                          

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB                                

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mta-0  0 kB                                                              

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10  0 kB                                                     

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/fam-0  0 kB                                                              

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2 [4.8.1-r3] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -icu -optimized-qmake -pch (-qpa)" 233,505 kB                                  

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2 [4.8.1] USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB                                                                               

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2 [4.8.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2 [4.8.1-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions gif glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama xv (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch (-qpa) -trace" 0 kB                                                                                          

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2 [4.8.1-r1] USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -firebird -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres (-qpa)" 0 kB                       

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2 [4.8.1] USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB                                                                       

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2  USE="(-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.33  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.56  0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2 [4.1.2-r6] 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.1  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 0 kB                                                                                   

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.21.1-r2  USE="nls zlib -contrib -doc -examples -xmp" LINGUAS="-de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru -sk" 0 kB                                                                  

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r3  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="-af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -it -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 0 kB                               

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-2.12.19  USE="cxx nettle nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo -pkcs11 -static-libs -test" 0 kB                                                             

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7-r1  USE="gtk -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.4-r1  USE="ldap readline -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-pinentry-0.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.7  USE="curl unicode -debug -json -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/enchant-1.6.0  USE="hunspell -aspell -static-libs -zemberek" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions qt3support (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa) -webkit" 0 kB                                                          

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r1  USE="eselect -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -test -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4.2  USE="introspection" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2  USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -icu -pch (-qpa)" 0 kB                                                                             

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29  USE="crypt mhash pcre xml -doc -gmp -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.15  USE="berkdb ssl xml -iodbc -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 0 kB                                                                              

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120405  USE="X a52 alsa ass cdio dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc sdl shm speex theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis win32codecs* x264 xinerama* xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -faac -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -tga -v4l -vdpau -vidix -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB                                          

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1  USE="gtk ncurses qt4 -caps -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -bindist" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6  USE="-3dnow (-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse -sse2" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/soprano-2.7.6  USE="dbus raptor redland virtuoso -clucene -debug -doc -test" 0 kB                                                                                         

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.7-r1  USE="dbus exif fam ffmpeg qt4 -clucene -debug -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 0 kB                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libattica-0.3.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.9.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2  USE="-debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19  USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb -adns -doc (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 0 kB                                                                            

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1  USE="gstreamer (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio -vlc -zeitgeist" 0 kB                                                                                        

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.16  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19  USE="-static-libs" 246 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r1  USE="lvm1 readline udev -clvm (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 0 kB                                                                                

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2  USE="nls -debug -remote-access" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.3  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -sse -sse2 -test (-upnp) -zeroconf" 0 kB                                   

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/katepart-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdesu-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="kde -gnome -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -test" 0 kB                                                                                           

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3  USE="gnome libproxy ssl -smartcard -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.0  USE="alsa network -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-2.0.1  USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt kde* libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl svg swscale truetype udev vorbis win32codecs* wma-fixed* x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -sqlite -sse -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-wingdi) -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB                                

[blocks B      ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1)                                            

[blocks B      ] >x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1)                              

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2)                                                      

[blocks B      ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1)                                        

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2)                                                        

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2)                                                        

[blocks B      ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1)                                              

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2)                                          

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2)                                                      

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2)                                                  

[blocks B      ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1)                                        

[blocks B      ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1)                              

Total: 87 packages (6 upgrades, 76 new, 3 in new slots, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 233,750 kB

Conflict: 12 blocks (12 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1::gentoo, installed)                                                                                   

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=] required by (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1::gentoo, installed)                                                                                     

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                           

    (and 10 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                      

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1::gentoo, installed)                                                                       

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1::gentoo, installed)                                                                                     

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,glib=,qpa=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                      

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,glib=,qpa=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r3::gentoo, installed)                                                                    

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1::gentoo, installed)                                                                               

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2[accessibility=,aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                          

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## i92guboj

A ver, la salida que has pegado, es desde tu sistema ya instalado?

De acuerdo con esa salida, mplayer está instalado sin win32codecs, necesita reinstalarse. Cambiar la USE no es suficiente, hay que dejar que portage recompile los paquetes necesarios e instale las nuevas dependencias.

vlc ni siquiera está instalado. 

Si quieres recompilar mplayer con todas sus dependencias, simplemente haz:

```
emerge mplayer
```

Si quieres instalar los dos (llevará un buen rato porque tienes vlc configurado para USE=kde) haz

```
emerge mplayer vlc
```

Y mientras ponte una peliculita o dos.

----------

